# Difference between Control and Y cables



## avid archer (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm going to install a new string and want to understand the purpose of each cable. I have a Hoyt V-TEC Cam 1/2. Honestly, I don't know the difference between the two. I want to do this right the first time and not spend the next month trying to tune my bow. Any help will be appreciated


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

JAVI has a thread on timing your cam 1/2 here's the link. 

http://69.94.132.128/vb/showthread.php?t=207391


----------



## pblawler (Apr 7, 2005)

avid archer said:


> I'm going to install a new string and want to understand the purpose of each cable. I have a Hoyt V-TEC Cam 1/2. Honestly, I don't know the difference between the two. I want to do this right the first time and not spend the next month trying to tune my bow. Any help will be appreciated


A split cable will allow you to tune the cam lean where as the floating yoke will not respond to adjustments as well and contrary to many claims will not equalize the vertical force on each limb fork due to different angles on each yoke. Its a simple statics equation, as long as the angle is different the vertical and horizontal forces will be different even if the sum of the forces are the same.


----------



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

The buss(Y) cable pretty much controls the bow. It is connected to the top limb and the bottom cam. It helps to set ATA, draw weight(preload on the limbs) and to some extent the DL. The control cable is connected to both cams and it controls the rotation of the cams in relation to one another. It "slaves" the cams together. The string helps to set the ATA and the DL to some extent. That is the short and simple version.



Mark


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

I just installed a new string and cables on a cam 1/2 Hoyt and it was a breeze. It would help to know where you got the new strings but the way to start is to replace one at a time and follow the old one from end to end without taking off the old string until you are ready to put the new one on the post. You will have to twist each cable and string tighter by 1 twist per 3 inchs of length. This will put you close to specs for tuning. Take it out and shoot 1/2 a dozen times before you put a nock on just to get the kinks put of the strings and to strech out the servings in the channels. Now do the tuning like mentioned in the sticky thread at the top of the page. The new strings dont hardly streach so you may not have do touch it after maybe 50 shots.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

fn257 said:


> The buss(Y) cable pretty much controls the bow. It is connected to the top limb and the bottom cam. It helps to set ATA, draw weight(preload on the limbs) and to some extent the DL. The control cable is connected to both cams and it controls the rotation of the cams in relation to one another. It "slaves" the cams together. The string helps to set the ATA and the DL to some extent. That is the short and simple version.
> 
> 
> 
> Mark


If you haven't got the manual download a copy from Hoyt. It will help explain a lot about the cam & half.

As has been mentioned the buss cable controls the poundage and draw length of the bow. It setting will optimize the top and bottom cam rotation for maximum efficiency of the bow.

The top cam is rotated by the control cable. It is adjusted to sync or time, the top cam to the lower cam.


----------

